# Euskara: Faemino y Cansado ikustera joan ginen Victoria Eugeniara! ze onak!



## Maiteh

Alguien para traducirme eso por fa?
Quelqu'un pourrait me traduire ceci?
Does anybody can translate this?

In French, English or Spanish...

_Faemino y Cansado ikustera joan ginen Victoria Eugeniara!!!!ze onak!!! Zutaz goatu ginen!!jejejejejej!!!!Muxu_

Eskerrik asko!!


----------



## Agró

Maiteh said:


> Alguien para traducirme eso por fa?
> Quelqu'un pourrait me traduire ceci?
> Does anybody can translate this?
> 
> In French, English or Spanish...
> 
> _Faemino y Cansado ikustera joan ginen Victoria Eugeniara!!!!ze onak!!! Zutaz goatu ginen!!jejejejejej!!!!Muxu_
> 
> Eskerrik asko!!



Parcialmente. La última frase se me resiste:

¡Fuimos a ver a Faemino y Cansado al Victoria Eugenia*!!!! ¡Qué buenos!!!
(...) Un beso.

*Teatro de San Sebastián.


----------



## mazu

La otra frase es:

Zutaz goatu ginen = Nos acordamos de ti

(goatu = gogoratu)


----------



## Maiteh

Eskerrik asko!!!


----------

